# UK Spouse visa



## Kumamon

Hello, this is my first post and I would be extremely grateful if anyone could help.

I work in Japan as an English teacher and got married almost two years ago. Later this year, me and my wife, who is Japanese plan to move to England. My step-son, who of course is Japanese will also come.

I am aware of the extreme regulations that must be met in order to secure visas. We can meet most of the criteria demanded, ie: accommodation, job offer upon return, English language proficiency test etc.

The one stumbling block is that due to the huge devaluation of the Yen my salary over the past 12 months falls below the required threshold.

I understand that the financial threshold will be possibly be amended in March when the case is heard in the high court.

I would like to know what people believe will be the outcome of this case? And if the appeal is rejected what effect will this have on the financial threshold?

Thank you for reading.


----------



## larabell

Your question is very confusing and it's not clear this is the right forum in which to ask the question.

First off... are you British? If so, why is your salary an issue? You should be able to re-enter Britain with no restriction. Whether you can sponsor your wife and step-son's visas is a question for the British expat forum, no?


----------



## Kumamon

As my profile states, yes I am British. As I also mentioned this is my first post, please forgive me if I posted in the wrong forum, I shall re-post it in the British forum.

Thank you for your kind words Larabell, you come across as incredibly helpful. I shall never return to this forum again.


----------



## tom_tom_tom

You should ask the same question in the Britain forum section and you will get lots of help from people who have experience with this. 

As I understand it there is no flexibility with the financial requirements but the members in the Britain forum will give you a full explanation with your options..


----------



## Kumamon

Many thanks, Tom Tom Tom, I have re-posted in the British forum.


----------



## lzzjp

Hello Kumamon.
I am also moving from Japan back to UK.
I suggest you to go though the "Surinder" way.
First move to another European country, you may find it easier going to Ireland. 
Apply for a Family permit for wife and step-son, move to Ireland, get a job, bring wife, stay there working for at least 6 months.

This way you can go back to UK through the EU regulations. No worries about finding a salary which pays 18.5K.

Let me know if there is something else I can help you.


----------



## Kumamon

Hi Izzjp,

Thank you for your response. I have looked in to the 'Surinder' route, and does look like a good option.

But getting a job, finding property and schooling for my step-son may prove difficult.

Do you know how the job market is in Ireland?


----------



## lzzjp

Kumamon said:


> Hi Izzjp,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I have looked in to the 'Surinder' route, and does look like a good option.
> 
> But getting a job, finding property and schooling for my step-son may prove difficult.
> 
> Do you know how the job market is in Ireland?


What I've seen on the news is that things are getting better there.
You should find a job there very easily. It may not be a high payment, but it will be enough to provide to your family. Also, it will be easier finding a Job in UK for later, as you are around.
Depending on your experiences, you may also find nice jobs in Spain, Italy, Germany and so on.

Search for "language jobs" and you might find a good opportunity for English speakers (Germany has many vacancies).


----------



## tom_tom_tom

I don't agree with your assessment of the Irish job market and don't think anyone would find a job their easily. I am from Ireland and the general situation according to friends, family, media is that although it has probably turned a corner is still very poor. 

Also regarding the "surinder" way of living in Ireland for 6 months and moving to the uk as far as this is subject to some new rules and it is not clear how long you would have to stay in Ireland before you can move to the uk. There is several threads in the Britain forum on this.


----------

